# Should be a Great Season!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Drove from Fargo to Center, N.D. this past weekend and did I see pheasants. Live ones, dead ones on the interstate, flying over my boat fishing, crowing all around me...It was like torture! Should be another great season...Enjoy it now!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

What? You must have seen the only 200 pheasants in that area. They are really very few around. Are you sure they wern't robins?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Enoying it "now" would get you in real trouble. Check back in 5 months. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My dog is loving it this spring. We live in town (Bismarck) and we have pheasants walking around our yard 3-4 times a week. I'm trying to figure out how to get a bunch of phez hunting in this fall when the twins arrive


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The bad part is you will be stuck inside watching the Puckers uke: lose instead of hunting!!!!! :lol:

Have fun with the ne wones though, it is all worth it!! :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

shhhhhh....


----------

